# Weltboss nach SW kiten



## Denewardtor (21. Februar 2008)

Also erstmal hallo!

Ich spiele noch nicht so lange (kurz nach der Erscheinung von TBC) und habe gehört, dass früher Jäger den Weltboss Kazzak nach Sturmwind bringen konnten und er da eine Menge Spass machte (für ihn).

Nun der Kazzak ist ja jetzt in der Scherben, aber im Dämmerwald kommen ja manchmal die Drachenweltbosse...

Nun wäre meine Frage, ob heut zu tage noch ein Jäger oder Frostmagier den nach SW bringen könnte, wenn ja dann wie?


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. Februar 2008)

Möglichst gar nicht, es hagelt da schnell einen Bann.


----------



## Salv (21. Februar 2008)

An der Stelle von Kazzak steht jetzt sein Stellvertreter Hochlord Kruul in den Verwüsteten Landen - mit dem sollte es auch gehen.

Keine Ahnung wie es allerdings mit der Strafe bei so einem Verhalten seitens Blizzard aussieht... Kruul heilt sich nämlich bei jedem getöteten Spieler und wenn der vor dem AH in Stormwind steht bekommt den keiner mehr down...


----------



## CAL_Chicken (21. Februar 2008)

Jupp.....geht sicherlich noch, aber sollte man nicht machen. GM sehen das nicht so gerne und wenn sich wer beschwert, das er in einer sicheren Stadt von so einem Mob plattgemacht wird, dann kannst du mit Strafe rechnen. Lass es lieber sein. Bringt die eh nichts.


----------



## Bulltastic (21. Februar 2008)

Ich werd nachher mal mit meinem Hunter versuchen den World Boss im Dämmerwald zu kiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wird lustig xDDD


----------



## theduke666 (21. Februar 2008)

Salv schrieb:


> An der Stelle von Kazzak steht jetzt sein Stellvertreter Hochlord Kruul in den Verwüsteten Landen - mit dem sollte es auch gehen.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie es allerdings mit der Strafe bei so einem Verhalten seitens Blizzard aussieht... Kruul heilt sich nämlich bei jedem getöteten Spieler und wenn der vor dem AH in Stormwind steht bekommt den keiner mehr down...



Hmm, mit welchem Passus aus den AGBs wäre das denn nicht erlaubt?
Interessant wäre es auf jeden Fall... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzag (21. Februar 2008)

klingt lustig . nur die reaktion mit dem bann verstehe ich nicht blizzard hat es doch in der hand das ding so zu programmieren das er nicht mehr in die stadt kann. 
Also SCHULD EIGEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Februar 2008)

Wo steht das das nicht erlaubt ist? das ist normale spielmechanik.

wenn blizz nich will, das die bosse kitebar sind, dann machn sie das wie bei den 61er elite drachen und die entkommen an der grenze der verwüsteten lande.


----------



## CharlySteven (21. Februar 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> klingt lustig . nur die reaktion mit dem bann verstehe ich nicht blizzard hat es doch in der hand das ding so zu programmieren das er nicht mehr in die stadt kann.
> Also SCHULD EIGEN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



blizz hat es so programmiert das man das "ding" in die stadt bringen kann, und das is kein bug etc, also kann man es dohc machen.
und woher will der wissen (der in der stadt gestorben is) wer den mob dahingeführt hat?


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (21. Februar 2008)

Bulltastic schrieb:


> Ich werd nachher mal mit meinem Hunter versuchen den World Boss im Dämmerwald zu kiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also mit dem Drake aus Duskwood sollte es nicht gehen, der hat ein Rangeeffekt der vor BC einen mit 2k getroffen hat. Wenn Blizz den angepasst hat dann schafst du es nciht ein mal aus Duskwood raus.
Dass einer Kazzak nach SW kiten konnte ist mir neu, der ballert AE Shadowbolts und benötigt keine Meleerange was das Kiten wohl unmöglich macht. Es gibt zwar ein Video auf dem Kazzak SW und Oggrimmar platt macht aber soweit ich es weiss stammte es von einem Testserver um den Kazzak zu testen.
Allerdings geht es mit dem Drachenboss aus der selben Region oder sagen wir mal früher ging das.


----------



## Devildeath (21. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub das muss ich mal ausprobieren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn das dann geht könnte man ihn auch mal bis nach IF holen!


----------



## Sugarwarlock (21. Februar 2008)

man kann die weltbosse doch nicht mehr kiten... die laufen doch wie jedes andere mop irgendwann mal zurück


----------



## Tordeck (21. Februar 2008)

warum sollte es verboten sein einen welt Boss ach sw zu bringen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fianara (21. Februar 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> blizz hat es so programmiert das man das "ding" in die stadt bringen kann, und das is kein bug etc, also kann man es dohc machen.
> und woher will der wissen (der in der stadt gestorben is) wer den mob dahingeführt hat?



Weil nachvollzogen werden kann wer den Boss lootet/gelootet hat. Wer zuerst Schaden an einem Mob macht darf schliesslich looten.

Hier mal ein auszug aus einem Interview auf spiegel.de mit einem GM zu der Sache:

"Ab und zu gibt es auch ganz unvorhergesehene Ereignisse. Wenn beispielsweise Spieler ein großes Monster bis in feindliche Städte locken. Das ist natürlich nicht vorgesehen, kommt aber ab und zu vor. In meinem Fall war es ein Drache, der dann in der Stadt herumgewütet hat, woraufhin sich Hunderte Spieler beschwerten, weil sie eigentlich in der Stadt sicher sein sollten. Wir haben überlegt, ob wir den Drachen einfach löschen sollten, uns dann aber zum Abwarten entschieden. Irgendwann waren genug Spieler mit hohem Level zur Stelle und haben ihn erledigt. Das war spannend und auch amüsant. Als Gamemaster kann man ja unsichtbar mitten im Getümmel stehen und zugucken."

Ich würde es lieber lassen.

Grüße, Fianara


----------



## Lâzché (21. Februar 2008)

Mentor schrieb:


> Also mit dem Drake aus Duskwood sollte es nicht gehen, der hat ein Rangeeffekt der vor BC einen mit 2k getroffen hat. Wenn Blizz den angepasst hat dann schafst du es nciht ein mal aus Duskwood raus.



need heal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

such dir  nen verrückten heiler und dann klappts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (21. Februar 2008)

naja wir haben schonmal omen nach og gezogen... war ganz lustig und es wurde auhc immer im handeschat geschrieben "wo is omen jetz?" in og waren dann bestimmt 50andere die auch mit draufgehauen haben (+wachen^^)


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. Februar 2008)

Es gab Fälle von dem alten Kazzak in den Großstädten, der alles und jeden umholzte, der in die Nähe kam. Am Ende mußte ein GM den Mob töten, es war aber für über eine Stunde nicht möglich, diese Stadt zu betreten, ohne zu sterben.

Daraufhin hagelte es damals mehrtägige Banns, gerade bei Nachmachern.


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (21. Februar 2008)

einer reicht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ein AE mit zwei Druiden evtl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (21. Februar 2008)

MAn kann ihn nicht mehr nach SW kiten, haben das mal versucht mit einer Kette von seinem standort bis in die nähe von Stormwind, der wurde so gepatcht das er seinen hain nicht mehr verlässt.


----------



## Lunatiker (21. Februar 2008)

gleich mal ausprobieren... ^^


----------



## Shadlight (21. Februar 2008)

vor if war letztens einer direkt am eingang und das war nach bc es geht noch 



mfg


----------



## wardir (21. Februar 2008)

auch ganz lustig sind die Mobs in den Verwüsteten Landen - diese sterben bei 0% Leben nicht, weil man eigentlich einen Stein zerschlagen muss, damit man diese töten kann. 

An einem 70ger machen die relativ wenig schaden so daß man diese locker (als Druide, Schamane, Priester etc.) über den ganzen Kontinent kiten kann. Da diese unsterblich sind, weil Ihr "Stein" ja in den Verwüsteten Landen ist .... Spass )


----------



## Apek (21. Februar 2008)

Kazzak stand mal vor OG klar... das ist aber mit BC gekommen. Der hat da die Hauptstädte angegriffen. Quasi als Zeichen das die Brennende Legion nun angreift. hab da noch ein paar screenshots von. Ich fands ganz amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der war immer für ca 1 std da. entweder der wurde gelegt. oder er ist einfach verschwunden und zur nächsten hauptstadt... so ging das ne weile bis der am boden lag. 
Sonst hab ich nichts von einem Jäger gehört der ihn bis dahin gekittet haben soll...


----------



## web189 (21. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass solche Spielchen mit einem Bann bestraft werden. Ernsthaft geschädigt wird doch niemand ( Ja gut, Repkosten).
Ich erinnere mich noch gut an einen Pala, der Kazaak (der wars doch oder?) allein erledigte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (21. Februar 2008)

Bann? Lol, das ist nicht gegen die Regeln, da gibts keinen Bann. Das schlimmste, was dir passieren kann ist, dass ein GM mit dir schimpft und er den Boss despawnen lässt.
Aber ich glaub das wurd nach dem berühmten "Kazzak-in-Stormwind"-Video auch gepatcht, sodass die ihr Gebiet nicht verlassen können oder so. Was allerdings geht und recht lustig ist ist, den 60er Elite-Drachen aus Dustwallow nach OG zu kiten (die Gesichter der Leute sind immer interessant, wenn da so ein Drache vor deren Nase rumschwebt ^^).


----------



## Julana (21. Februar 2008)

So weit ich weiß geht das Kiten von Worldbossen gar nicht mehr, hab irgendwo mal gehört oder gelesen das sie sich automatisch zurücksetzen sollten se ihr Gebiet verlassen. Aber wie heißt es so schön? Probieren geht über studieren^^


----------



## Phil=Stiffler (21. Februar 2008)

Hey Leute,


also ich habe hier mal n bissl was zu dem Thema gefunden, es ist zwar nicht Kazzak nach Stormwind aber dafür kiten die hier das Omen (welches zu einem bestimmten Anlass in Mondlichtung zu finden ist) nach Orgrimmar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=i9Tzb84nt8M


----------



## Scarloc. (21. Februar 2008)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es nicht mehr mögliche Weltbosse zu kiten.
Es geht auf ca 100 meter aber dann drehen die um und rennen zurück.
Bestes Beispiel sind die Drachen in Ashenvale (weiß grad nicht mehr welcher boss das war), da ließen sich die elite wachen nach og kiten und die ham dann da auch ordentlich für Zerstörung gesorgt ^^
Aber der Boss selber war nicht kitebar


----------



## Webi (21. Februar 2008)

Vor BC hat Kruul (das Lichtdouble von Kazaak) vor SW, IF, Orgri und wahrscheinlich noch anderen Hauptstädten ein wenig die Reihen gelichtet. War echt lustig. Damals bin ich allerdings noch ned auf die Idee gekommen, mich auszuziehen um Repkosten zu sparen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dazu gibts bei Youtube jede Menge Videos.
Das war kein Test. Man wollte die Spannung und Vorfreude auf BC noch ein wenig hoch treiben.


----------



## Suyou (21. Februar 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Möglichst gar nicht, es hagelt da schnell einen Bann.




Lol es gibt kein Bann dafür ! Wen es verboten wäre dann hätten die einfach Zonen eingebaut ab den die Mobs einfach wieder weggehen sprich nach 2km geht der wieder zum Platz zurück egal wer einkloppt : P!


----------



## Dusktumy (21. Februar 2008)

Ihr könnt es ausprobieren aber ich denke das hat Blizz schon vor TBC rausgepacht soweit ich weiss bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher


----------



## Belsina5 (21. Februar 2008)

habs damals mal auf malygos miterlebt
war schon ziemlich krass der knochenberg überall in sturmwind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (21. Februar 2008)

Phil=Stiffler schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> also ich habe hier mal n bissl was zu dem Thema gefunden, es ist zwar nicht Kazzak nach Stormwind aber dafür kiten die hier das Omen (welches zu einem bestimmten Anlass in Mondlichtung zu finden ist) nach Orgrimmar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das dauert immer etwas... und der blizzard von den tut auch weh.. aber wenn der dann in og is dropt der nix :-( de rhat wirklich nix bei.... und dafür bin ihcx 2mal gestorben......


----------



## Leannan (21. Februar 2008)

Mein Gedächtnis ist auch nicht mehr das, was es sein sollte, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es irgendwann - ich meine noch vor BC - von Blizzard mal eine "offizielle Reaktion" zum Thema 'Boss-Mobs in Hauptstädte ziehen' gab. Es wurde damals sozusagen offizielle "unter Strafe gestellt" (ich meine, in einer entsprechenden Ankündigung beim Login-Bildschirm oder in Patchnotes...). Ob sie die Problematik inzwischen dadurch gelöst, dass es schlicht technisch nicht mehr geht, weiß ich allerdings nicht...


----------



## Tarienna (21. Februar 2008)

Eine Spaßtruppe hat Kazzak mal Pre BC nach Stormwind gezogen (schaut mal bei Youtube), allerdings da er nach jedem Kill ein Levelup hat wurde es irgendwann wohl nicht mehr lustig und der Server wurde kurzzeitig herunter gefahren. 

Fragt mich bitte nicht mehr welcher Server es war, ich hatte damals da einen kleinen Allytwink ist aber schon lange her.

Den Gerüchten zufolge haben die damaligen Leute einen kurzzeitigen Bann kassiert. 

Seit dem soll es aber wohl nicht mehr möglich sein Weltenbosse aus ihren Gebieten heraus zu kiten. 

Aber wie gesagt alles nur Gerüchte, nur das es damals nicht lustig war in Stormwind mit einem lvl 25 Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (21. Februar 2008)

Von der Insel Alcaz den Doktor irgendwie, der ziemlich fies ist, soll man nach OG ziehen können. 
Leider nur Hörensagen, mich hat er beim Versuch gleich übernommen und dann gemeinsam mit mir den Schami gekillt, waren dann froh, wieder weg zu sein^^


----------



## Arkoras (21. Februar 2008)

Also folgendes zum Kiten: JEDER Weltboss ist viel zu schnell als dass eine Klasse allein irgendeinen der Bosse kiten könnte, die holen sogar dudus in Reiseform mit den 15% bonus ein! Dann: Kazzak ist jetzt in der Scherbenwelt, den kann man nicht mehr nach Azeroth bringen. Hochlord Kruul gabs nur während des BC Öffnungsevents, dieser Mob wurde schon wieder gelöscht und ist nicht mehr auffindbar. Er hat zu beginnt von TBC einige Orte besucht, auch die Tore von Sturmwind, IF, OG und UC. Taerar, Lethon, Smariss und Ysondre kann man nicht kiten, selbst als Raid nicht weil sie ab einer gewissen Stelle entkommen, egal wie gut man kiten kann. Einige Mobs die man kiten kann sind: Zornmeister+4 Teufelssoldaten vor dem Dunklen Portal (gerne nach Thrallmar/Ehrenfeste), die Dämonen am Thron von Kil'jaeden, Uvuros vor 2.3 nach Shattrath, der hat dann A'dal getötet, doch seid 2.3 ist er zu schnell und A'dal wurde gepatched und trifft nun Teufelshäscher für über 100000 Schaden. Dann gibts noch die Kampfmeister vor den Eingängen in die BGs (zB in der Zuflucht)
Ich hab schon 3 GMs zu dem Thema "kiten" gefragt und der 1 meinte das es zwar nicht so gedacht ist, aber es auch nicht verboten sei, der 2 sagte mir er wüsste das nicht so genau, nur dass man einige nicht kiten darf weil die sehr großen Schaden am Server anrichten können und der 3 meinte es ist verboten und führt zu einer Accountstrafe, also würd ich davon abraten.


----------



## Suyou (21. Februar 2008)

Ich kite immer Hogger nach Stormwind dann gehts ab !


----------



## Cithian (21. Februar 2008)

Hochlord Kruul war kurz vor erscheinen von TBC teil eines World Events (ähnlich dem zu AQ) wo er abwechselnd die hauptstädte if & sw auf alli und og & uc aug hordenseite angriff. man konnte ihn nicht besiegen es war nur als kleiner blizz gag gedacht um die story rund ums erscheinen von TBC zu schnüren. Es war also gewollt von blizz das er bissl für chaos na ja eher knochenberge sorgte in den städten der beiden fraktionen. Damals kann ich mich noch gut erinnern nichtswissend in if rummgestanden zu haben und aufeinmal hagelte es nur schattenblitze und der gute machte alles um sich rumm platt ^^

weltbosse an sich zu kiten sollte nicht mehr gehn wenn doch isses eh nicht erlaubt also wozu?


----------



## Dertot (21. Februar 2008)

Mentor schrieb:


> Dass einer Kazzak nach SW kiten konnte ist mir neu, der ballert AE Shadowbolts und benötigt keine Meleerange was das Kiten wohl unmöglich macht. Es gibt zwar ein Video auf dem Kazzak SW und Oggrimmar platt macht aber soweit ich es weiss stammte es von einem Testserver um den Kazzak zu testen.



hy ich hab ihn selbst gesehen auf nozdormu war echt böse die bälle flogen überall hin!!


----------



## Marlix (21. Februar 2008)

Bin jetzt leider zu Faul die ganzen beiträge durchzulesen, eventuell hat es einer ja schon geschrieben. Bei dieser aktion mit dem Jäger und kazzak ging die ganz chose soweit das man den Server abschalten musste und es bei solchen Versuchen sofort eine DICKE Strafe auf einen zukommt (quasi Bann).
Daher würd ich dir echt besser davon abraten die Sache is es nicht wert...


----------



## Schwedenhappen (21. Februar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Posts gelesen, aber es kann und wird definitiv einen Bann dafür geben, nicht nur ne Schelte seitens der GMs. Wie lange der geht steht aber in den Sternen. Dazu nur noch ein richtiges oldschool vid:

Kazzak does Stormwind

Achja... wenn ich mal keinen Bock mehr auf WoW hab weiß ich was ich mach ^^


----------



## Winddancer (21. Februar 2008)

Teremus ging ganz gut als Jäger mit dem Priest,Belohnung,ein blauer 45er Helm und 3 Monate Bann.
Der "unsterbliche" Oger(Verwüstete Lande,benötigt man besondere Waffe um zu töten,bleibt ansonsten bei 1 HP) ging ebenfalls,hab nur nie wieder von dem Spieler gehört,gab nen netten ScreenShot,wie er/sie ihn durch den Wald von Elwynn zog.

Also,für die halbe Std Spass und eventuell Std zuschauen wie die Lowies onehitted werden 3 Monate nicht spielen?Nein Danke.

Und zu den AGB`s,benutzung von Exploides,die andere Spielern zum Nachteil führen,KÖNNEN mit Bann belegt werden.


----------



## Denewardtor (21. Februar 2008)

Mentor schrieb:


> Allerdings geht es mit dem Drachenboss aus der selben Region oder sagen wir mal früher ging das.


genau den rieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesigen Schwarzzdrachen in den Verwüstetn Landen hab ich ja vergessen, hatte mal ein Treffen mit ihm... was ist das eigentlich für ein  DING???????? ein Weltboss ist es ja nciht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (21. Februar 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> das dauert immer etwas... und der blizzard von den tut auch weh.. aber wenn der dann in og is dropt der nix :-( de rhat wirklich nix bei.... und dafür bin ihcx 2mal gestorben......


er droppt nie was, hab ihn in der Mondlichtung mit gekiollt....


----------



## Achillesdm (21. Februar 2008)

Früher ging das das man Kazzak nach SW kiten konnte, da er dort aber nicht mehr zu töten ist wurde das Verbot selbiges zu tun expliziet mit aufgenommen, inclusive der Androhung ein Banns. Mittlerweile wurde er ja in die Scherbenwelt verbannt und sein Nachfolger kann nicht mehr aus den Verwüsteten landen herausgepullt werden.


----------



## TheArea51 (21. Februar 2008)

Was für eine Strafe?

Wenn Blizzard zu Böd ist einen Bug zu beheben und Spieler dieses nutzen ist es Blizzards Problem


----------



## Bluescreen07 (21. Februar 2008)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Was für eine Strafe?
> 
> Wenn Blizzard zu Böd ist einen Bug zu beheben und Spieler dieses nutzen ist es Blizzards Problem


NEIN - das ist dann dein Problem

*Belästigungsbestimmungen

Störungen der Zonen/Regionen*
Diese Kategorie schließt Sprache oder Handlungen ein, die darauf abzielen, Gruppen anderer Mitspieler oder Regionen in der Spielwelt zu stören, wie:

* die Unterbrechung von Events und Versammlungen anderer Mitspieler
* massiver Einsatz von Geräuschen und optischen Effekten im Spiel
* massiver Einsatz von Zaubern mit sichtbaren Effekten auf überfülle Gebiete
* die Verhinderung oder Blockade der Zugänglichkeit zu einem NSC, Doodad, einem Durchgang oder jeder anderen Gegend in World of Warcraft, die Spieler normalerweise betreten können

Wenn ein Spieler solch eine Störung einer Region der Spielwelt oder einer Gruppe von Mitspielern verursacht hat, kann er/sie:


----------



## Rashnuk (21. Februar 2008)

wtf?! Ich kenn allllle Bosse ausser Omen .... krass kenne ich überhaupt nicht seid wann gibt es "Omen"? spiele seit Patch 1.8 also müsste der neu sein :>


----------



## talsimir (21. Februar 2008)

Ist verboten und die World-Bosse haben nun auch eine Stelle in ihrem Gebiet an der sie wieder abhauen nur so btw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (21. Februar 2008)

das wie würde mich an dieser stelle interessieren *fg*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Februar 2008)

nen bann konnte man nur als direkter nachahmer kasieren, blizz hat ja dann reagiert und das kiten inzwischen verhindert. so wie es immer passiert, sobald was auftaucht, was sie so nicht geplant hatten, wie voidrever in unter 1 min mit der mindcontrolten mobs da zerkloppen.
als exploit ausgerufen, paar tage später weggepatcht.


----------



## Potpourri (21. Februar 2008)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> wtf?! Ich kenn allllle Bosse ausser Omen .... krass kenne ich überhaupt nicht seid wann gibt es "Omen"? spiele seit Patch 1.8 also müsste der neu sein :>



Omen ist nicht neu.. denn gibts schon ewig. Aber ebend nur wärend des Mondlichtfest oder wie's auch immer geschrieben wird. Das ist sowas wie n kleiner Eventboss..ich find ihn persönlich unsinnig - da er nichts droppt..und die Quest dazu ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Lewa (21. Februar 2008)

Devildeath schrieb:


> Ich glaub das muss ich mal ausprobieren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dreh pls nen video


----------



## gamma0815 (22. Februar 2008)

Salv schrieb:


> An der Stelle von Kazzak steht jetzt sein Stellvertreter Hochlord Kruul in den Verwüsteten Landen - mit dem sollte es auch gehen.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie es allerdings mit der Strafe bei so einem Verhalten seitens Blizzard aussieht... Kruul heilt sich nämlich bei jedem getöteten Spieler und wenn der vor dem AH in Stormwind steht bekommt den keiner mehr down...



Hehe ich kenn den Encounter, aber ich stell mir gerade bildlich die von Dir genannte Situation vor..... 

...und ich bekomm das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Heidenspass wär's bestimmt, was nicht heisst das ich es gutheissen mag Bosse zu NPC'S zu pullen und diese dann von selbigen tanken / töten zu lassen.

Trotzdem danke für den Lacher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Gamma


----------



## Warliii (22. Februar 2008)

Einen Weltboss bewusst in eine Stadt zu Kiten ist ausnutzen der Spielmechanik und wird sicher bestraft. Ich denke aber das man mit einem 3Tage Bann davon kommt. Ob es noch geht oder nicht steht hier ausser Frage, Fakt ist das ihr bestraft werdet wenn ein Weltboss die Stadt angreift^-^ Es geht ja eigentlich nicht um die Stadt selbst die zerstört wird sondern um die Kunden die dort herumstehen und eigentlich sicher sein sollten.


----------



## Arkoras (22. Februar 2008)

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Weltbosse, auch normale Mobs kann man in eine Stadt pullen, aber solange die nicht extrem viel HP haben und man dies auch nur einmal macht wird wohl kaum ein GM was sagen, aber es gab ja sogar schon welche die haben Prinz Donneraan von Silithus bis nach Orgrimmar gekitet, da würde sich wohl ein GM melden, genauso bei Doctor Weavil, der Gnom auf der Insel Alcatz, allein schafft man das eh nicht aber ob Blizzard jetzt nen ganzen 40Mann Raid bannt nur weil sie nen Drachen den man einfach löschen kann gekitet haben ist doch fraglich, immerhin zahlen die 40 Leute auch...


----------



## Acho (22. Februar 2008)

Also wenn BLIZZ nich möchte das mann Bosse kitet dann sollen die ein riegel vorschieben und keine Banns verteilen ,ist doch absoluter Schwachsinn. Wenn BLIZZ das aber im Spiel zulässt dann ist das doch vollkommen recht wenn das jemand durchzieht!! 

MfG
Acho


----------



## Arkoras (22. Februar 2008)

Acho schrieb:


> Also wenn BLIZZ nich möchte das mann Bosse kitet dann sollen die ein riegel vorschieben und keine Banns verteilen ,ist doch absoluter Schwachsinn. Wenn BLIZZ das aber im Spiel zulässt dann ist das doch vollkommen recht wenn das jemand durchzieht!!
> 
> MfG
> Acho



 Na und? Blizzard macht was Blizzard will und wenn sie zu faul sind das zu ändern dann bannen sie den einen eben, auf den kommts eh nicht an! Klingt hart, aber ist halt so, sie können eigentlich tun was sie wollen...


----------



## Lantana28 (22. Februar 2008)

Dusktumy schrieb:


> Ihr könnt es ausprobieren aber ich denke das hat Blizz schon vor TBC rausgepacht soweit ich weiss bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher



bin ich auch der Meinung, davon abgesehen das Kazzak in der scherbenwelt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (22. Februar 2008)

Früher war noch alles besser als Wow online kam da konnt man noch solche lustigen sachen machen ohne direckt ban oder so zu bekommen.....


----------



## Garnalem (22. Februar 2008)

Hab mir jetzt nicht alle Themen durchgelesen daher weiß ich nicht, ob es schon gesagt wurde. Könnt ihr ja mal gerne probieren, aber ich denke, ich braucht euch dann auf eurem Server nicht mehr blicken zu lassen, wenn da durch hunderte von Spielern sterben sollten und rauskommt, wer es war.


----------



## Wolle0rism (22. Februar 2008)

@Garnalem: Zum Thema hunderte sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schau einfach auf die Bilder und die Skelette. Mehrere davon sind sicher auch meine gewesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw: Der hat 2 Tage in IF gewütet bis die wunderbar "mitdenkenden" und (Achtung: Ironie!) "Team orientierten" Allies auf die Idee gekommen sind, den zu Magni Bronzebeard zu bringen und Ihn vom Chef persönlich umhaun zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mentor schrieb:


> Dass einer Kazzak nach SW kiten konnte ist mir neu, der ballert AE Shadowbolts und benötigt keine Meleerange was das Kiten wohl unmöglich macht. Es gibt zwar ein Video auf dem Kazzak SW und Oggrimmar platt macht aber soweit ich es weiss stammte es von einem Testserver um den Kazzak zu testen.


Look at these Pictures 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Server war "Die ewige Wacht" und Kazzak in IF: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (23. Februar 2008)

ich habe ein Ticket geschrieben und der GM hat gesagt dies ist nicht erlaubt


----------



## Turican (23. Februar 2008)

Ich würds zulassen,is doch ne lustige Sache. Unregelmäßige Angriffe auf eine Stadt würde die Leute immer mal wachrütteln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (23. Februar 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Ich würds zulassen,is doch ne lustige Sache. Unregelmäßige Angriffe auf eine Stadt würde die Leute immer mal wachrütteln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber dies könnte man dann auch übertreiben, einmal ist es ja sicher ganz lustig, aber jetzt sagen wir mal sowas passiert alle 10min? Also spätestens nach dem 3mal ist es dann nicht mehr lustig, die Gefahr das Leute das ausnutzen wäre sehr groß. Desweiteren gibts ja Mobs wie Kazzak die man "nicht töten" kann. Ok, einmal ist es sicher lustig aber als Kruul in den Hauptstädten erschienen ist, musste man ihn meist durch nen GM auch wieder wegporten (ok, in OG kann er sterben, da gibt es einen NPC der ihn selbst mit der Heilung töten kann) aber ich denke mal die aufgabe von GMs ist es Spielern bei Bugs und anderen Problemen zu helfen, nicht umbedingt NPCs wegzuporten.


----------



## Tidoc (23. Februar 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Wo steht das das nicht erlaubt ist? das ist normale spielmechanik.
> 
> wenn blizz nich will, das die bosse kitebar sind, dann machn sie das wie bei den 61er elite drachen und die entkommen an der grenze der verwüsteten lande.




Das ist ausnutzten der Spielmechanik um anderen Spielern zu schaden, da reagiert Eisregen alergisch drauf

@Wolle0rism

Links zu den Bildern hätten auch gereicht, man muss nicht 3 riesige Screenshots als Bild einfügen


----------



## Arkoras (23. Februar 2008)

Immer wenn Kazzak einen tötet schreit er: "Eure Stärke nährt mich, ..." ich frag mich wie er sich die ganzen Namen merken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (23. Februar 2008)

Die Gm's heulen sogar rumm wenn du unter sw bist ..


----------



## mazze3333 (23. Februar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Immer wenn Kazzak einen tötet schreit er: "Eure Stärke nährt mich, ..." ich frag mich wie er sich die ganzen Namen merken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 ich frage mich wie oft er es ruft..


----------



## Cithian (23. Februar 2008)

Wolle0rism schrieb:


> @Garnalem: Zum Thema hunderte sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




diese bilder sind bilder vom event vorm tbc release , das ist immer noch net kazzak sondern Hochlord Kruul (sieht ähnlich aus) aber das haben damals schon die wenigsten gerafft und schreiten alle kazzak wäre da, ok zugegeben es stand auf im drauf aber blizz gab einen fehler damals zu den namen nicht geändert zu haben. Auf den newsseiten wurde er aber als Hochlord Kruul angegeben. Hier handelt es sich aber net um einen gekiteten worldboss sondern um ein event den blizz per patch so ins spiel gebracht hat, also gewollt. er spawnte vor den hauptstädten mit pausen in  if, sw, og und uc und machte ein wenig chaos, also auch net 2 tage nonstop. grund war nur der release rund um tbc , kazzak hatte seine diener vorraus geschickt durch das wieder geöffnete portal, nicht mehr , nicht weniger also bitte keinee halbwahrheiten verbreiten


----------



## Kiluan (24. Februar 2008)

Nein geht nicht mehr.

Wurde schon vor langen gefixt, weil das mehrere gemacht haben.

Generell kann man keine weltbosse mehr kiten, haben vor 2 tagen Ysera und Azuregos probiert aber die sind schneller als 30%.

Aber Omen , das mob vom Mondfest geht also wenn ihr spass haben wollt und zeit habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlächter1 (24. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tja :>


----------



## Assul (24. Februar 2008)

Fianara schrieb:


> Hier mal ein auszug aus einem Interview auf spiegel.de mit einem GM zu der Sache:
> 
> "...
> ...
> ...  Wir haben überlegt, ob wir den Drachen einfach löschen sollten, ....   "


link please, wenn sie den drachen löschen sollten wär das mehr aufwand als wenn man ihn einmal in ner stadt kitet... den drachen aus der spielwelt zu löschen ist absolut schwachsinnig



Fianara schrieb:


> Weil nachvollzogen werden kann wer den Boss lootet/gelootet hat. Wer zuerst Schaden an einem Mob macht darf schliesslich looten.



falsch, weil wenn die wachen zusammen mehr schaden als du machst, kriegen die wachen 'den kill' und du kannst net looten



Suyou schrieb:


> Ich kite immer Hogger nach Stormwind dann gehts ab !



glaub ich eher nich, der überholt dich und bist sofort tot wenn er dich trifft, hogger ftw!



Acho schrieb:


> Also wenn BLIZZ nich möchte das mann Bosse kitet dann sollen die ein riegel vorschieben und keine Banns verteilen ,ist doch absoluter Schwachsinn. Wenn BLIZZ das aber im Spiel zulässt dann ist das doch vollkommen recht wenn das jemand durchzieht!!



naja dat  is ausnutzung der spielmechanik (; auserdem KP ob das heute noch geht

hf euch noch^^


----------



## Der Metzgermeister (24. Februar 2008)

tja, schade eigentlich, das war schon ne lustige sache prebc (in mc war die welt noch in ordnung!)


Die Killmechanik von Kazzak machte ihn einfach predistiniert für so eine Aktion. Er musste damals (PreBC) mit 40 Leuten (ging auch weniger, war aber unklug) angegriffen werden. Wenn auch nur 1 Person mehr in angriff, ging er direkt enrage und kein noch so guter Raid konnte ihn dann noch aufhalten. Diese Shadowbolt Salven aus dem "Kazzak does SW" Video sind beispielsweise ein Ergebnis davon. Man musste ihn innerhalb von 5 Minuten töten, oder er ging ebenfalls Enrage. Zusätzlich heilte er sich bei jedem getöteten Spieler um, ich glaube es waren 200k Lebenspunkte.
Wenn also Kazzak einmal in Stormwind war, KONNTE man ihn garnicht mehr töten, ohne einen GM zu kontaktieren.

Wäre mal einen versuch wert, die unsterblichen Mobs aus den Landen in Massen nach SW oder IF zu kiten... Wenn ich mal Zeit habe mach ich vll ein Video draus, mal schauen.

Mitlerweile wurden alle Weltbosse ausser Omen so generft, dass sie nichtmehr aus ihren Regionen raus können.
Ente!


----------



## Arkoras (24. Februar 2008)

Naja, Anachronos geht auch noch, weiter oben ist ja eh ein Bild davon, nur er despawnt halt bei 20% und kann nie getötet werden. Und Kruul konnte auch während des Events getötet werden, wenn keine Lowies rumrannten weil sie ihn sehen wollten und Kruul war auch in Winterspring, Schlingendorntal, Sengende Schlucht,... also auch da wo wenig bis keiner waren und man ihn töten konnte (der Loot war mit dem von Hochlord Kazzak vor BC identisch, wär ja geil gewesen wenn er das gedroppt hätte was Kazzak jetzt droppt, für 60er besser als Naxxramas Items^^)


----------



## Arkoras (24. Februar 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> ich frage mich wie oft er es ruft..



Der schreit das immer wenn er einen gekillt hat, also kann man sich ja vorstellen das der Channel schön rot war^^


----------



## rotti08 (24. Februar 2008)

blizzard sollte lieber erstmal die sachen die "erlaubt"sind in den griff bekommen bevor sie für spielspass nen bann verhängen, sind doch dumm genug wenn sie den weltboss so weit laufen lassen,sowas hätten sie von anfang an verhindern koennen.
ichhab neulich auch nen teufelshäscher nach Thrallmar gekittet,werd ich nun nachträglich gebannt weil ich ne 5er G-quest allein gemacht hab?


----------



## Yalda (24. Februar 2008)

Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass angeblich das Kiten von Weltbossen ( und Hogger ist kein echter Weltboss, Kinder!) nicht mehr möglich ist.
Bisher wurde immer nur der Weltboss, die Leute die kiten und die GMS berücksichtigt. Aber ihr habt auch sehr viele Mitspieler, die das vielleicht nicht so lustig finden oder einfach gar nicht wissen, was da passiert. 

Ich denke es kommt auch immer drauf an, wie Spieler reagieren, die unmittelbar negativ davon betroffen sind. Wenn jetzt sagen wir 100 lvl 1-55 Charaktere in einer Hauptstadt stehen und permanent getötet werden und sich mehr oder weniger wissend was da gerade passiert ist, an einen GM wenden, und der GM versucht mit den "für den Kite Verantwortlichen" Personen Kontakt aufzunehmen und diese dann wiederum nicht gerade sehr einsichtig reagieren  - was soll Blizzard denn machen?


100 Leute fühlen sich offenbar belästigt von sagen wir 5-10 Leuten, die einen Weltboss gekitet haben. Glaubt ihr, die GMs sagen in dem Fall auch "Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt, setzt die betreffenden Spieler auf die Ignoreliste" ? (Gut, EINIGE Gms sagen das vielleicht sogar)
Man KANN die oben genannten Regeln zur Belästigung durchaus so auslegen, dass sie in dieser Situation passt.
Es WURDEN in der Vergangenheit Leute mit einer Verwarnung oder mit einem 3 Tage Bann bestraft. 

Ich würde es mir gut überlegen, ob ich für absolut nichts (die Chance, dass man da Loot bekommt ist sehr gering, wenn zuviele Stadtwachen auf den Boss hauen) einen Bann oder meinen guten Ruf auf dem Server riskieren würde.
Zumal sich die GMs ja selber nicht einig sind, wie sie in der Situation reagieren sollen. Von zuschauen und Spaß dran haben bis hin zu einem permanenten Bann ist alles angeblich schonmal passiert, jedenfalls findet man die lustigsten Threads, wenn man danach googelt.


----------



## Murgul5 (24. Februar 2008)

Hm...schade, dass es nicht mehr geht.
Aber hätte man ihn vieleicht nicht zurückkiten können?


----------



## Klaang (24. Februar 2008)

rotti08 schrieb:


> blizzard sollte lieber erstmal die sachen die "erlaubt"sind in den griff bekommen bevor sie für spielspass nen bann verhängen, sind doch dumm genug wenn sie den weltboss so weit laufen lassen,sowas hätten sie von anfang an verhindern koennen.
> ichhab neulich auch nen teufelshäscher nach Thrallmar gekittet,werd ich nun nachträglich gebannt weil ich ne 5er G-quest allein gemacht hab?




Und wie soll das gehen?Der hört doch nach ner Zeit auf hinter einem her zu rennen,oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

wardir schrieb:


> auch ganz lustig sind die Mobs in den Verwüsteten Landen - diese sterben bei 0% Leben nicht, weil man eigentlich einen Stein zerschlagen muss, damit man diese töten kann.
> 
> An einem 70ger machen die relativ wenig schaden so daß man diese locker (als Druide, Schamane, Priester etc.) über den ganzen Kontinent kiten kann. Da diese unsterblich sind, weil Ihr "Stein" ja in den Verwüsteten Landen ist .... Spass )



hat auch mal einer gemacht und dann in og gesammt ;D haut den mob der will ned down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (24. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hat auch mal einer gemacht und dann in og gesammt ;D haut den mob der will ned down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat er sicher nicht, oder wie will er den Mob von den Verwüsteten Landen (AZEROTH) auf die Kalimdorkarte bringen, der despawnt wenn man auf ein Schiff geht!


----------



## Arkoras (24. Februar 2008)

Klaang schrieb:


> Und wie soll das gehen?Der hört doch nach ner Zeit auf hinter einem her zu rennen,oder etwa nicht?


Jein, wenn du nicht ständig auf ihn einschlägst dann ja, allerdings glaub ich in diesem Fall eher das er die Magister vor Thrallmar gemeint hat, wenn man ihn einfach anschließt wenn er vorbeikommt rennt er solange nach bis er von den Magistern gekillt wird. Übrigens kann man ihn allein nicht kiten weil er schneller als man selbst ist, auch mit Aspekt oder Reiseform.


----------



## Traklar (24. Februar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Hat er sicher nicht, oder wie will er den Mob von den Verwüsteten Landen (AZEROTH) auf die Kalimdorkarte bringen, der despawnt wenn man auf ein Schiff geht!




die mobs kann man nicht mehr kitten die hauen ab


----------



## Arkoras (24. Februar 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> die mobs kann man nicht mehr kitten die hauen ab



Ja, kann sein hab mich mal mit 44 oder so vors dunkle Portal gewagt und bin dann vor denen weggerannt und wollte sie kiten ging aber nicht, naja verwüstete Lande sind eh schon fast alle Mobs kite-immun, 1) Teremus der Verschlinger 2)Diese unsterblichen dinger 3)die Dämonen aus der Faulenden Narbe, obwohl die Teufelswachen kann man sogar noch gerade bis zur Burg da von den Allys bringen, weiter aber nicht mehr, dann haben sie das Pet oder einem selbst gekillt. Aber ich persönlich finde immer noch sachen die man kiten könnte (ich machs nicht weil ich immer viel zu wenig Gold für Pfeile hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und mit nem Schurken oder nem Pala gehts nicht. Aber zB Rexxar aus der Donnerfeste kann gekitet werden, bis zu der Allystation da oben (dann spawnen sogar solche Flugmaschienen als Wachen^^) aber Rexxar wird alle 70er Elitewachen killen, allerdings kann man Misha auch kiten und die Fällt nachdem man sie einige Runden durch die Station gekitet hat um, droppt allerdings nix, Rokaro in Azeroth in Desolace geht auch, kann man bis nach Astranaar kiten^^ aber hey, moment mal ich geb ja gerade den Allys tipps! sofort schluss damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2008)

wär doch geil wenn zum start von wotlk dann arthas durch die hauptstädte rennt und alle plattmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cithian (24. Februar 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wär doch geil wenn zum start von wotlk dann arthas durch die hauptstädte rennt und alle plattmacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er wird sicher net persönlich kommen eher die geißeln!


----------



## Traklar (24. Februar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ja, kann sein hab mich mal mit 44 oder so vors dunkle Portal gewagt und bin dann vor denen weggerannt und wollte sie kiten ging aber nicht, naja verwüstete Lande sind eh schon fast alle Mobs kite-immun, 1) Teremus der Verschlinger 2)Diese unsterblichen dinger 3)die Dämonen aus der Faulenden Narbe, obwohl die Teufelswachen kann man sogar noch gerade bis zur Burg da von den Allys bringen, weiter aber nicht mehr, dann haben sie das Pet oder einem selbst gekillt. Aber ich persönlich finde immer noch sachen die man kiten könnte (ich machs nicht weil ich immer viel zu wenig Gold für Pfeile hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es war ja jetzt auf die unsterblichen da bezogen

aber sag mal welche ally stadt gibt ja 2 in schergrad? wills auch mal machen


----------



## Arkoras (24. Februar 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> es war ja jetzt auf die unsterblichen da bezogen
> 
> aber sag mal welche ally stadt gibt ja 2 in schergrad? wills auch mal machen



Puh, das is ne gute Frage, gibt ja so ne Nachtelfen und eine Gnomenstadt, geht eigentlich mit beiden aber man sollte Jäger sein, zuerst 1 der 2 65 Elite Wachen killen (die sind normale 65er Wachen, das Elite macht die gar nicht stärker) alle Wölfe vor der Donnerfeste killen damit die nicht stören und dann Rexxar/Misha anschießen und wegkiten (der andere wird nicht mitrennen) Rexxar ist etwas schneller und wirf einen weit vor, verursacht etwa 1000 Schaden hilft aber auch weil man dadurch wieder abstand gewinnt, jedenfalls wird Rexxar das Nachtelfencamp dem Erdboden gleichmachen, also kite ihn lieber in die Gnomenstadt da oben, irgendwas mit To oder so, gibt eh nur 1 Gnomenstadt


----------



## JacobyVII (24. Februar 2008)

Devildeath schrieb:


> Ich glaub das muss ich mal ausprobieren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





vll gehts ja auch bis nach undercity^^


----------



## Traklar (24. Februar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Puh, das is ne gute Frage, gibt ja so ne Nachtelfen und eine Gnomenstadt, geht eigentlich mit beiden aber man sollte Jäger sein, zuerst 1 der 2 65 Elite Wachen killen (die sind normale 65er Wachen, das Elite macht die gar nicht stärker) alle Wölfe vor der Donnerfeste killen damit die nicht stören und dann Rexxar/Misha anschießen und wegkiten (der andere wird nicht mitrennen) Rexxar ist etwas schneller und wirf einen weit vor, verursacht etwa 1000 Schaden hilft aber auch weil man dadurch wieder abstand gewinnt, jedenfalls wird Rexxar das Nachtelfencamp dem Erdboden gleichmachen, also kite ihn lieber in die Gnomenstadt da oben, irgendwas mit To oder so, gibt eh nur 1 Gnomenstadt



mal gucken was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Gnom müsste Thosley Station sein


----------



## Arkoras (24. Februar 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> mal gucken was passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GENAU!!! Das war sie, Thoshleys Station


----------



## Seryma (24. Februar 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> und woher will der wissen (der in der stadt gestorben is) wer den mob dahingeführt hat?



durch den log, den sie nur abrufen müssen? die geben deinen gamenamen ein und schon bist gefunden =/


----------



## wildrazor09 (6. April 2010)

Darf man das mitden Elitewachen in eschental machen? (sry fürs ausgrab)


----------



## Gerti (6. April 2010)

Jupp, die Worldbosse sind jetzt quasi alle "Ortsgebunden". Was geht ist zB den Grubenlord in die Ehrenfeste kiten (also mit mehreren alleine gehts nicht) und ich hab mal aus langeweile die Elitedrachkin aus der Steppe nach Lakeshire gekitet.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (6. April 2010)

Denewardtor schrieb:


> genau den rieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesigen Schwarzzdrachen in den Verwüstetn Landen hab ich ja vergessen, hatte mal ein Treffen mit ihm... was ist das eigentlich für ein DING???????? ein Weltboss ist es ja nciht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War für eine Quest keine Ahnung wie sie heißt,
aber brauchte in Classic 40 Mann für den.


----------



## EisblockError (6. April 2010)

Früher hatten die noch Sinn für Humor, aber ich glaub die obere Schicht hat denen so Druck gemacht dass sie jetzt auf die ganzen kleinen S**** hören die noch "schnell Daily Hero machen" müssen.


----------



## Fumika (6. April 2010)

ich kite in der Scherbenwelt ma gerne mit meine dot hexe den einen oder anderen npc ;P

in Shergrat den guten ach wie heißt er nochma... der BM aus dem Hordenlager mit seinen paar 100 k ^^ solang mann sicherheits abstand hällt weil der schießt ein durch die gegend kann mann ihn wunderbar in die Gnom Base ziehen der hatt alle da platt gemacht auch den roboter der zur hilfe kommt wenns ärger gibt^^

Auch immer wieder lustig auf der höllenfeuer halbinsel

vor der Hordenbase is dieser Erzmagier mit sein ähm 500 k hp ?den andotten und immer nachdotten damit er ned resettet er kommt dann zusammen mit seinen kampfmagiern dir hinterher einma durch den graben in die mitte und dann ab in die ehrenfeste ^^ dort sorgst dafür das er aggro von dem marschal am flugpunkt bekommt der hatt 800 k^^ macht aber kein dmg da er aber lv 70 is und der magier 65 gleich sich das wieder aus ^^ der erzmagier macht dauernd blizzard der lowis also lv 60 binnen weniger ticks killt gab scho öfter welche die dann ihn angreifen und aggro bekommen wenn kein high char eingreift kämpfen die locker über 15 min gegeneinander


----------



## ODezu (6. April 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Wo steht das das nicht erlaubt ist? das ist normale spielmechanik.
> 
> wenn blizz nich will, das die bosse kitebar sind, dann machn sie das wie bei den 61er elite drachen und die entkommen an der grenze der verwüsteten lande.



hervorragende antwort rookie. wenn blizzard nicht wollte das ensidia mit saonitbomben die eisplattform beim lichking wiederherstellen lässt hätten sies rausgenommen, ist klar gebannt wurden sie dennoch....


----------



## Braamséry (6. April 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> naja wir haben schonmal omen nach og gezogen... war ganz lustig und es wurde auhc immer im handeschat geschrieben "wo is omen jetz?" in og waren dann bestimmt 50andere die auch mit draufgehauen haben (+wachen^^)



War das auf Nera'thor? 
Da war der auch das ein oder andere mal in OG ^^


----------



## Isilrond (6. April 2010)

selbst wenn - der wär innerhalb von Sekunden tot....


----------



## Aitaro (6. April 2010)

war noch zu bc zeiten.. 2 aus der gilde haben varedis zu adal gezogen..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4XqwLMVd8w&feature=related

der mob wird immun und man kann ihn nur mit dem quest buch töten.. war nen mords fun in shat ^^


----------



## Shaila (6. April 2010)

Ja, ich habe ihn schonmal nach SW gekitet. Den Teufelshäscher von der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel habe ich auch mal nach Shattrath gekitet. Das waren noch Zeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (6. April 2010)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> man kann die weltbosse doch nicht mehr kiten... die laufen doch wie jedes andere mop irgendwann mal zurück



Machst du regelmäßig was mit den Mobs, wie z.b. anshouten/wind shear etc bleiben sie da.
Letztens in OG haben ~50schamis Schweine rein gekitet O_o


----------



## ScreamSchrei (6. April 2010)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Hmm, mit welchem Passus aus den AGBs wäre das denn nicht erlaubt?
> Interessant wäre es auf jeden Fall...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Störung des Spielflusses. Das ist in den AGBs verankert und ein absolut berechtigter Grund. Schau mal genau nach..

Hoffe damit sind nun auch die anderen Ahnungslosen aufgeklärt die laufend meinen das ein Bann dafür nicht begründet werden könnte. Blizzard kann einen für fast alles Bannen. Begründungen bzw Dinge gegen die man verstossen haben kann liefert die AGB zu genüge.


----------



## Tamîkus (6. April 2010)

hmm kazzak ist umgezogen in die scherbenwelt da steht nu ein anderer boss als stellveträter ich kan mich erinnern das man auch die drachen weltbosse kiten konte wie zb azuregos nach og gibt noch unmengen an videos auf youtube davon


----------

